# Sdmz and test



## frogsak (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi all I have a sdmz stack and would like to run it with 1ml sus 250 a week 

But I am not shore on is how the stack them together 
Do I just start the oil and the sdmz on the same day  

Week 1 to 4 sdmz
Week 1to 10 sus 250
Week 12 to 16 e control + nolva+ clomid 

Is this correct


----------



## Intense (Jul 27, 2013)

That's what I would do.


----------



## frogsak (Jul 28, 2013)

Any one else


----------



## Sherk (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks fine to me but I'd do 500mg sust.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 28, 2013)

Hope you aren't expecting much from that cycle.


----------



## frogsak (Jul 29, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Hope you aren't expecting much from that cycle.



Can u please share you wisdom and explain why it wouldn't work


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 29, 2013)

250 a week is slightly over natural levels. 4 weeks of an oral wont build sustainable gains. Basically you will look a few lbs heavier for a week or so and then lose it all. Peals are used as a kick start to make you gain after until your longer esters begin working so you start gaining faster. 250 sustanon a week is basically a try dose. This in my opinion is an absolute waste of time. You will be shutting yourself down and seeing no gains what so ever.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 29, 2013)

frogsak said:


> Can u please share you wisdom and explain why it wouldn't work



too low and too short, do:

sdmz wk1-4
sust 500mg ew wk 1-12 ( even 14)
wk1-PCT
PCT 2 weeks after last sust shot: 35-50mg clomid ed and 20mg tamox ed.

the IML has some amazing products, I have used some. but i would bump your test a bit higher and  2-4 weeks longer imo


----------



## frogsak (Jul 29, 2013)

frogsak said:


> Hi all I have a sdmz stack and would like to run it with 1ml sus 250 a week
> 
> But I am not shore on is how the stack them together
> Do I just start the oil and the sdmz on the same day
> ...



Is this beta. 

Week 1 to 4 sdmz
Week 4 to 14 adex .25 eod. For water retention 
Week 1to 14 test e 2 ml 
Week 12 to 16 e control + nolva+ clomid 

Is this better


----------



## frogsak (Jul 30, 2013)

frogsak said:


> Is this beta.
> 
> Week 1 to 4 sdmz
> Week 4 to 14 adex .25 eod. For water retention
> ...



Shit I stuff up that reply 
Week 1-12 Test E 500mg per week. 
Week 1- 4 dbol 50mg per day
Week 4-14 Arimidex. 0.25 every 2nd day. 
Week 8-12 SDMZ
Weeks 14-18 PCT , nolva, Aromasin)


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 30, 2013)

I like that better dbol is better to start with IMO.


----------



## frogsak (Jul 30, 2013)

Home run thanks man


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 30, 2013)

You'll like the DMZ. Great product. I have a couple bottles that I'll run as soon as I get my lipids under control. I've used it alone with great results. Reminded me of a dry dbol.


----------



## frogsak (Jul 30, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> You'll like the DMZ. Great product. I have a couple bottles that I'll run as soon as I get my lipids under control. I've used it alone with great results. Reminded me of a dry dbol.



So u used it with out a oil


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah. It wasn't the smartest idea. I said I would never cycle again back then but I had a bunch of bottles laying around so I used it alone. I wouldn't recommend it though. I would use min TRT dose of test but probably 500+ mg. I used it during a cycle a couple years ago and it stacked well with test. I think I was using 2 caps a day but even 1 cap had decent gains.


----------



## frogsak (Jul 30, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Yeah. It wasn't the smartest idea. I said I would never cycle again back then but I had a bunch of bottles laying around so I used it alone. I wouldn't recommend it though. I would use min TRT dose of test but probably 500+ mg. I used it during a cycle a couple years ago and it stacked well with test. I think I was using 2 caps a day but even 1 cap had decent gains.



I had the same problem I wasn't going to do it again but it only takes 1 person at the gym to change all that


----------



## frogsak (Aug 2, 2013)

Did u find the sdmz to lean u out abit while u were on trt


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 2, 2013)

_1-10 Test 500mg/wk_
_1-4 Super DMZ 2 Caps Daily_
_1-11 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod_

*PCT
12-13 Clomid 100mg/ed - Aromasin 25mg/ed
14 Clomid 75mg/ed - Aromasin 12.5mg/ed
15 Clomid 50mg/ed - Aromasin 12.5mg/eod

this was my first cycle and i loved it! sdmz will blow you the fuck up around week 3 the sides are shitty but pull through it and stick with it for the last week and it will be worth it. i got really bad back pumps on it. remember to keep hydrated LOTS AND LOTS OF WATER keep tourine on hand for the back pumps you will be gtg. you wont regret this cycle if you do it right.*


----------



## The Prototype (Aug 3, 2013)

frogsak said:


> Did u find the sdmz to lean u out abit while u were on trt



I didn't use it while on TRT. I'm a lean person. Classic ecto so it's hard to say if it leaned me out. It was good quality gains. You'll like it bro. It does have some sides. I think I got some acne while on it and it hurt my LDL. Just don't use it for more than 4 weeks and use a liver protectant and drink lots of water.


----------



## frogsak (Aug 8, 2013)

So I have both sdmz 2.0 and dbol  and I was going to run the dbol as a kicker and the sdmz as a finisher but. The more I read sdmz would be a better kicker an use the dbol at the end any thorts as I start it all on Monday


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 8, 2013)

id run SDMZ as the kicker brother


----------



## frogsak (Sep 4, 2013)

I am 3 weeks into my cycle will it make much difference if I start the arimedex .25 eod  early instead of week 4.  

I seem to be retaining water


----------



## complication (Sep 5, 2013)

Haven't had much experience with it, honestly.


----------



## frogsak (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok the sdmz is all done it was ok got some good strength but I think I will stick with the dbol


----------

